# 1 thru 5 drill FUN STUFF



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey all. Just thought I'd post a fun drill for you rifle freaks like me.

Setup:
Distance 7-10 yards (longer if you want)
Targets 8" circle and about 1-2 yards apart
On the buzzer, disengage safety and fire one round at first target, two at second, three at third, four at second, five at first. (you'll see). At this range, anything in the 4's is good, 5's is decent and most likely need to work on snapping to the next target. If you get in the 3's you are a machine! Misses not allowed, drill failed if outside the 8" circle.

Try it out, it's fun and very instructional when you focus on getting all your hits.
This was a cold run (just got to the range and set up, no warm up). It was a bit sloppy, but all rounds were in the circles.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

i never really saw the point in firing lots of rds of high velocity rifle ammo at one man? with low powered pistol ammo, yes, I can see it, but with 223 softpoints, I can't see the benefit?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Because it teaches you trigger control, snapping to the next target, recoil management and to be mindful of height over bore when using a red dot sight. But other than that, it's completely useless.:smt116


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Fixed linky.


----------

